# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Marketing to women - Martha Barletta

## Dave A

Marketing to Women by Martha Barletta was recommended to me as a good read by, you guessed it - a woman.

The first book I read on the differences between genders and how to deal with them was _Men are from Mars, women are from Venus_, which I found fascinating. And what I learned from the book had already proved very useful to me. So I started this book with high expectations.

I wasn't disappointed. The first few chapters were riveting reading.

Martha Barletta comes from a marketing background and the book is really focused in on the marketing aspect of what we really need to accept - men and women go about things in different ways.

The good news is done right, marketing that works for women tends to do quite well in the male market too  :Thumbup:  But getting it right - well, you should probably read the book. Either that or put a woman in charge of your marketing. (Come to think of it, I've done both.)

I do have something of a cautionary disclaimer though.

One of the main points Martha makes is that women go through a circular process in making buying decisions, normally repeated a few times. Well, her writing style in this book follows much the same pattern.

For the women, you'll probably enjoy the book from cover to cover. For myself as a man, I started to find it heavy going and rather repetitive after the first few chapters, and in the end gave up trying to carry on about two thirds through.

I don't know how much I missed not finishing it, probably some subtle nuance, but ultimately I don't care. I got what I came for - and it was worth it  :Big Grin: 

Sorry - I'm a man  :Wink:

----------

